# Wood Dynamics



## mkriggen (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm looking at a couple of wood blanks on ebay that the seller says have been stabilized by Wood Dynamics in PA. Anybody familiar with their work? 

Thanks for any info,
Mikey


----------

